# I'm being punished



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

So I went on a week long vacation, leaving my tiel at home with the rest of my family. When I got home on Sunday, she wouldnt even let me take her out of the cage or touch her. Yesterday, she let me take her out, and sat on me for a while, but wouldn't let me pet her and she has been difficult to get back into the cage. Any advice on how to rebond?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

how long had you had her before you went on vacation, if she was totally bonded with you before she left, then it shouldnt take her long to get her to come back around, just begin at the beginning like you did when you got her.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Was she given cage free time & handling during your absence?


----------



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, she was given out of cage time by my dad and brother. The thing about starting from square one is her wings aren't clipped. I didn't really want to do it, and I had her trained well enough before that it wasn't a big deal, but now its really hard to keep her in one spot and even harder to get her back into the cage


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't understand why your teil has reverted back to being like an untamed bird in just a week of your absence? Geez .....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think the tiel reverted, I think she's mad at you for leaving her behind.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I don't think the tiel reverted, I think she's mad at you for leaving her behind.


Really?

Oh dear .....


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I don't think the tiel reverted, I think she's mad at you for leaving her behind.


I agree, she's mad. Parrots also have a long memory, so a lot of treats to bribe her may be in order.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep! My mom had to trim her boy's wings one time and was surprised that he wouldn't let her touch him for three days until I explained he was probably still mad at her for the trimming lol. Lots of millet and scritches should do the trick!


----------



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Doing better, still a little flightier than usual, but she let me take her out and pet her neck. We're on the mend.


----------

